# 3-D in Tawas area



## hockey22dad (May 28, 2007)

I am heading up to Tawas July 4th weekend. Is there a 3-D course in the area. Within 30 miles. Thanks


----------



## bagelboy (Aug 13, 2009)

where is that shoot at?? i have a cabin in Oscoda and im heading up there for the week and i would like to go check it out.

Thanks


----------



## big show (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

lol thread hijacker, I think that he thought hockeydad was explaining a place up there.


----------

